# 2WW



## fi (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi guys,

just had ET 28th feb so testing 14th march 2nd ICSI anyone else around the same time i want some buddies!!!!

good luck to everyone in the 2WW or just about to start, you mad march bunnies!

love Fi
XXXX


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Fi

Just wanted to redirect you to all the 2ww girlies at the mo, they are on the 2ww borad.

Here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=1873;start=160;boardseen=1

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Bump for Fi


----------

